# Volcanic Eruption in Iceland live streaming



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Absolutely incredible to watch....


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

The multiple earthquakes they've been having finally added up to this. Hope everyone will be okay.


----------



## Dana (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow, thanks for posting that SetWave!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

SetWave said:


> The multiple earthquakes they've been having finally added up to this. Hope everyone will be okay.


Iceland has recorded more than 40,000 earthquakes in the past three weeks....the fissure in this one has been recorded at over 2.500 feet...

In 2010 when the last major earthquake hit Iceland, it stopped all flights in Europe, and we among hundreds of thousands were trapped abroad an unable to get home for 2 weeks...


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow, that is so cool.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 20, 2021)

SetWave said:


> The multiple earthquakes they've been having finally added up to this. Hope everyone will be okay.


Yeah, this was not unexpected.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 21, 2021)

Liquid rock fascinates me... even more than working with liquid metal.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 21, 2021)

Warnings of something going on a much higher level of change??


----------

